

The value of customer service - sequoia
http://pastie.org/pastes/3992423/text

======
sequoia
<http://vim-adventures.com/> press L to read license.

I seek to highlight how Doron convinced me to buy _without_ getting any more
specific about the offering; the quality of the response demonstrated his bona
fides to me.

